# Potting plants



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

What kind of pots should I use? I am planning to get some convict cichlids and since they dig I wanna protect my plants. I was wondering what kind of pots and where I can get them. I want small ones, like the ones that come with the plants you buy at the LFS. Please tell me where I can find them.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

most places like canadian tire or any garden centers or even grocery stores often have a decent selection of small terracotta pots. Or plaster would work as well. just fill up with your gravel, plant and I guess you'd be on your way. This method can be used also in tanks that have no substrate. you could have plants but not have to clean the gravel of the fish poop.

though not a great pic, you get the idea.
http://thegab.org/Articles/images/PottedPlantsClaypot8.jpg


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I was thinking much smaller pots, like around an inch to or 1 1/2 inch in diameter. Anything like that?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

many places will have that size. just have to check out some places. start with the ones listed.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I was thinking much smaller pots, like around an inch to or 1 1/2 inch in diameter. Anything like that?


1 1/2 inch will be not enough space for roots to grow there. Roots will come out and it will not look good.
I recommend you to consider bigger pots, at least 2.5" in diameter.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> 1 1/2 inch will be not enough space for roots to grow there. Roots will come out and it will not look good.
> I recommend you to consider bigger pots, at least 2.5" in diameter.


Yes you can get these pretty cheap at Walmart. I use some for cory caves I chip out a half moon in the lip and instant cave.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

what I will add here is that sometimes small pots are available that are made from a mesh like material, though finding them in a store that deals with pond supplies is probably the place you'll get it, but you will likely pay for it!


----------



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

you can also use the small plastic pots that are leftover from your perrenials plants.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Any small plastic container (yogurt, margarine,cream cheese) can be used or you can get terracotta at Dollarama.


----------

